# mom problems! (not his mom but mine!)



## lostforwords (Aug 10, 2007)

Help i'm at a loss as to what to do please! i'm 19 and am getting married in 10 months. I know I need to start planning things and all this but I don't know where to start! my mom, who seems to support the marriage is making this task no easier. She doesn't help really. anything I try to start even thinking about looking at or doing to start planning the wedding she says it's too early to be doing that! (even looking at a church to decide on a church) I thought mom's were suppose to help the daughter plan the wedding not try to put it off until the last min. I know if I do it that way then everything will be rushed. so I beg of someone where do I need to start? what should I be doing?

please respond as soon as possible!
- Lost for words


----------



## chccamaro (Nov 1, 2007)

I have posted a link for a site that may help you at least get some structure so that you are not so lost...hopefully it will help you...good luck



Wedding Timeline


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

lostforwords said:


> Help i'm at a loss as to what to do please! i'm 19 and am getting married in 10 months. I know I need to start planning things and all this but I don't know where to start! my mom, who seems to support the marriage is making this task no easier. She doesn't help really. anything I try to start even thinking about looking at or doing to start planning the wedding she says it's too early to be doing that! (even looking at a church to decide on a church) I thought mom's were suppose to help the daughter plan the wedding not try to put it off until the last min. I know if I do it that way then everything will be rushed. so I beg of someone where do I need to start? what should I be doing?
> 
> please respond as soon as possible!
> - Lost for words


I own a store and my business partner is much the same way. You can't always wait for another person sometimes you have to steam ahead and just get it done. Nothing is to early when you are planning a weding.

draconis


----------



## kajira (Oct 4, 2007)

If mom won't help, go to an Aunt, Grandmother or even the Mother-in-law or Sister-in-law to be. I am sure there is someone who would jump at the opprotunity to help you plan your special day!!!


----------



## bmtgrl (Nov 2, 2007)

You should start getting some of these things in order. I took a year to plan my wedding. Now, I know some people who have pulled it off in 3 months. (I sure wouldn't want that stress) No matter how long you take to plan, you will still feel the pressure of last minute stuff in the weeks leading up to it. So, go ahead and start picking out things you want now. If your mom won't help, then maybe mom-in-law will. Good luck.


----------



## atula (Nov 6, 2007)

I think if you are ready to plan your wedding now it does not matter if you mom is not cooperating...And I think it may be that she is planning things too in her own way but may not be too verbal about it...
You being her daughter, might know her better. Maybe she does things not this early but will gradually start giving her valuable advice.

At your level you can start planning now by listing the things that are need to be done...
Then one fine day you can start on the one that seems to be the no. 1 in priority like the church etc.
I know you want your day to be perfect and so does your mother...it is only that her being at her age and with her experience she knows what is to be done so is not really worried right now...
you being young, enthusiastic and planning your own wedding! are more excited and want everything to start right now so that the d day is perfect! Noones fault really.....


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

If you start planning now by the time the wedding comes your mother may want to be more involved. As time gets closer she maybe able to or want to help with the little things.

draconis


----------



## SageMother (Jun 28, 2007)

It sounds like you need to find someone else to help you out. Whether or not you still include your mom in the invitations is up to you, also!


----------



## Tag (Dec 1, 2007)

Ask other close friends or relatives for help. Mention that to your mom lightly and see how she reacts about it. If she's angry, she'll probably come to her senses and see that if she doesnt help out her daughter, someone else would be more than willing to do so.


----------



## riskey58 (Oct 30, 2007)

I have been married for 30 some years. But I can remember when I was getting married my mother drove me nuts. She was always changing her mind. She was all for me getting married one minute, and against it the next. Finally we told her we were getting this day and this time, and she was more then welcome to help and enjoy it with me. And it all worked out great.


----------



## trick-r-treat (Jul 3, 2007)

At some point, you have to let your mother know that you are really taking charge of your own life. She may just want to prolong it because she is really worried about losing her little girl, or maybe she wants you to hold out as long as possible to make sure you are sure.


----------



## berlinlife06 (Dec 26, 2007)

Prpbably your mom is thinking that you are too young to get married and is being a bit passive agresive on her reactions. I´d say start doing whatever you think is best with more than enough time to choose and get what you want. She will help you when the time comes. Right now you can do it on your own with so much time ahead!


----------

